# Trailer Taxes



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

For the guys that have bought a new trailer in NODAK did you have to pay tax on it? When I bought mine from Menards a few years ago they did not charge tax and they said you don't have to. Talked to another person that said the same.

Bought a new trailer yesterday and they charged tax (not Menards). I asked and they said they have always charged tax on enclosed trailers.

Anyone one know if I should have been charged?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I bought my trailer in WI and paid taxes on it. If I would have purchased it in MN I would'nt have had to because I am not a MN resident. However, if you don't pay taxes on it (at least in WI) you won't be able to register it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

As for your new trailer, they collected "sales" tax on it... now you can take it to motor vehicle and title and license it.

Its kind of a weird deal because technically in ND, trailers under 3500# GVWR only need a "utility " trailer plate..(small light blue one) 
No title is issued with these plates and most of the time you don't need to show sales tax paid..

I made that clear as mud right???

IMO...when it doubt its better to have paid the tax. Reduces headache if you ever have to sell it or register it in another state... 
Just keep your receipt and make sure they gave you an MCO (manufacturer statement of origin)

Call me with any other questions


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> As for your new trailer, they collected "sales" tax on it... now you can take it to motor vehicle and title and license it.
> 
> Its kind of a weird deal because technically in ND, trailers under 3500# GVWR only need a "utility " trailer plate..(small light blue one)
> No title is issued with these plates and most of the time you don't need to show sales tax paid..
> ...


I am too tired for this! :lol:


----------

